# [gelöst] Schwierigkeiten mit großer externer USB3-Platte

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich versuche, eine externe 3TB-Platte per USB3 in mein Gentoo-System einzubinden. Das schlägt jedoch fehl und alles, was ich auf der Platte mache, ist nach einem Verlust der Stromzufuhr wieder weg. Ich habe eine gpt-Partition angelegt, per cryptsetup verschlüsselt und dann per ext4 formatiert. Ein paar Daten raufkopiert, Strom weg, Strom wieder hin, kein luks mehr zu finden, Platte lässt sich nicht aufschließen und nichts.

Ein testweise gebootetes Ubuntu kam mit der Platte sofort klar und auch nach einem "Stromausfall" war alles noch im Zugriff. Daher vermute ich irgendwo Schwierigkeiten in meinem Kernelsetup, weiß allerdings nicht, was mir fehlen könnte.

Wer kann helfen?

Unter Ubuntu:

```
[  969.776475] usb 3-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[  969.825439] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=174c, idProduct=5136

[  969.825444] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[  969.825446] usb 3-2: Product: AS2105

[  969.825449] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: ASMedia

[  969.825451] usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 00000000000000000000

[  969.825855] usb-storage 3-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[  969.826021] scsi9 : usb-storage 3-2:1.0

[  970.824035] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ASMT     2105             0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[  970.824369] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg7 type 0

[  979.320087] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  979.320440] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

[  979.321030] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

[  979.321034] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[  979.321501] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  979.322025] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  979.370661]  sdg: sdg1

[  979.371509] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[  979.373026] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI disk
```

Unter Gentoo:

```
Nov 23 19:37:01 sorum kernel: usb 3-2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

Nov 23 19:37:01 sorum kernel: usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=174c, idProduct=5136

Nov 23 19:37:01 sorum kernel: usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

Nov 23 19:37:01 sorum kernel: usb 3-2: Product: AS2105

Nov 23 19:37:01 sorum kernel: usb 3-2: Manufacturer: ASMedia

Nov 23 19:37:01 sorum kernel: usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 00000000000000000000

Nov 23 19:37:01 sorum kernel: usb-storage 3-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

Nov 23 19:37:01 sorum kernel: scsi9 : usb-storage 3-2:1.0

Nov 23 19:37:02 sorum kernel: scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ASMT     2105             0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

Nov 23 19:37:02 sorum kernel: sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

Nov 23 19:37:11 sorum kernel: sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

Nov 23 19:37:11 sorum kernel: sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

Nov 23 19:37:11 sorum kernel: sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

Nov 23 19:37:11 sorum kernel: sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Nov 23 19:37:11 sorum kernel: sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

Nov 23 19:37:11 sorum kernel: sdd: sdd1

Nov 23 19:37:11 sorum kernel: sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

Nov 23 19:37:11 sorum kernel: sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk
```

Zusätzlich im dmesg aber folgendes:

```
[   47.794615] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4034 (virt) @7fe4f4034 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.794616] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4038 (virt) @7fe4f4038 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.794618] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f403c (virt) @7fe4f403c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.794619] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: OUT Endpoint 01 Context (ep_index 01):

[   47.794620] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4040 (virt) @7fe4f4040 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info

[   47.794621] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4044 (virt) @7fe4f4044 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info2

[   47.794623] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4048 (virt) @7fe4f4048 (dma) 0x000000 - deq

[   47.794624] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4050 (virt) @7fe4f4050 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.794625] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4054 (virt) @7fe4f4054 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.794626] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4058 (virt) @7fe4f4058 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.794628] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f405c (virt) @7fe4f405c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.794629] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: IN Endpoint 01 Context (ep_index 02):

[   47.794630] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4060 (virt) @7fe4f4060 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info

[   47.794631] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4064 (virt) @7fe4f4064 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info2

[   47.794633] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4068 (virt) @7fe4f4068 (dma) 0x000000 - deq

[   47.794634] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4070 (virt) @7fe4f4070 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.794635] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4074 (virt) @7fe4f4074 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.794636] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4078 (virt) @7fe4f4078 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.794638] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f407c (virt) @7fe4f407c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.794639] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Internal device address = 3

[   47.805845] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: test port 1 software LPM

[   47.816375] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: port 1 entered L1 state, port status 0xe43

[   47.816977] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Port Status Change Event for port 2

[   47.816980] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: handle_port_status: starting port polling.

[   47.816985] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xhci_hub_status_data: stopping port polling.

[   47.827364] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: resumed port 1 status 0xe03

[   47.827366] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: software LPM test succeed

[   47.827726] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Waiting for status stage event

[   47.827769] usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

[   47.827843] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Waiting for status stage event

[   47.827981] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Waiting for status stage event

[   47.828162] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Waiting for status stage event

[   47.828206] usb 3-2: udev 3, busnum 3, minor = 258

[   47.828208] usb 3-2: New USB device found, idVendor=174c, idProduct=5136

[   47.828209] usb 3-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=3, SerialNumber=1

[   47.828211] usb 3-2: Product: AS2105

[   47.828212] usb 3-2: Manufacturer: ASMedia

[   47.828213] usb 3-2: SerialNumber: 00000000000000000000

[   47.828305] usb 3-2: usb_probe_device

[   47.828307] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   47.828312] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: add ep 0x81, slot id 2, new drop flags = 0x0, new add flags = 0x8, new slot info = 0x18300000

[   47.828316] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: add ep 0x2, slot id 2, new drop flags = 0x0, new add flags = 0x18, new slot info = 0x20300000

[   47.828318] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xhci_check_bandwidth called for udev ffff8807fae2f000

[   47.828319] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New Input Control Context:

[   47.828321] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb000 (virt) @7b1beb000 (dma) 0x000000 - drop flags

[   47.828322] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb004 (virt) @7b1beb004 (dma) 0x000019 - add flags

[   47.828323] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb008 (virt) @7b1beb008 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd2[0]

[   47.828325] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb00c (virt) @7b1beb00c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd2[1]

[   47.828326] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb010 (virt) @7b1beb010 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd2[2]

[   47.828327] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb014 (virt) @7b1beb014 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd2[3]

[   47.828329] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb018 (virt) @7b1beb018 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd2[4]

[   47.828330] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb01c (virt) @7b1beb01c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd2[5]

[   47.828331] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Slot Context:

[   47.828332] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb020 (virt) @7b1beb020 (dma) 0x20300000 - dev_info

[   47.828334] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb024 (virt) @7b1beb024 (dma) 0x020000 - dev_info2

[   47.828335] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb028 (virt) @7b1beb028 (dma) 0x000000 - tt_info

[   47.828336] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb02c (virt) @7b1beb02c (dma) 0x000000 - dev_state

[   47.828338] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb030 (virt) @7b1beb030 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828339] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb034 (virt) @7b1beb034 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828340] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb038 (virt) @7b1beb038 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828342] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb03c (virt) @7b1beb03c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[3]

[   47.828343] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: IN Endpoint 00 Context (ep_index 00):

[   47.828344] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb040 (virt) @7b1beb040 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info

[   47.828345] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb044 (virt) @7b1beb044 (dma) 0x400026 - ep_info2

[   47.828347] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb048 (virt) @7b1beb048 (dma) 0x7fac75801 - deq

[   47.828348] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb050 (virt) @7b1beb050 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.828349] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb054 (virt) @7b1beb054 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828351] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb058 (virt) @7b1beb058 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828352] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb05c (virt) @7b1beb05c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828353] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: OUT Endpoint 01 Context (ep_index 01):

[   47.828358] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb060 (virt) @7b1beb060 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info

[   47.828360] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb064 (virt) @7b1beb064 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info2

[   47.828361] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb068 (virt) @7b1beb068 (dma) 0x000000 - deq

[   47.828362] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb070 (virt) @7b1beb070 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.828364] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb074 (virt) @7b1beb074 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828365] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb078 (virt) @7b1beb078 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828366] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb07c (virt) @7b1beb07c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828367] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: IN Endpoint 01 Context (ep_index 02):

[   47.828369] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb080 (virt) @7b1beb080 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info

[   47.828370] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb084 (virt) @7b1beb084 (dma) 0x2000036 - ep_info2

[   47.828371] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb088 (virt) @7b1beb088 (dma) 0x7fb953401 - deq

[   47.828373] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb090 (virt) @7b1beb090 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.828374] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb094 (virt) @7b1beb094 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828375] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb098 (virt) @7b1beb098 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828377] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb09c (virt) @7b1beb09c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828378] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: OUT Endpoint 02 Context (ep_index 03):

[   47.828379] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb0a0 (virt) @7b1beb0a0 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info

[   47.828382] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb0a4 (virt) @7b1beb0a4 (dma) 0x2000016 - ep_info2

[   47.828384] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb0a8 (virt) @7b1beb0a8 (dma) 0x7b82cf001 - deq

[   47.828386] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb0b0 (virt) @7b1beb0b0 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.828389] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb0b4 (virt) @7b1beb0b4 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828392] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb0b8 (virt) @7b1beb0b8 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828394] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807b1beb0bc (virt) @7b1beb0bc (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828397] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Adding 2 ep ctxs, 6 now active.

[   47.828400] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Recalculating BW for rootport 2

[   47.828403] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Final bandwidth: 0, Limit: 1607, Reserved: 322, Available: 79 percent

[   47.828406] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   47.828453] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Completed config ep cmd

[   47.828463] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Endpoint Configure command

[   47.828464] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Output context after successful config ep cmd:

[   47.828465] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Slot Context:

[   47.828467] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4000 (virt) @7fe4f4000 (dma) 0x20300000 - dev_info

[   47.828468] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4004 (virt) @7fe4f4004 (dma) 0x020000 - dev_info2

[   47.828469] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4008 (virt) @7fe4f4008 (dma) 0x000000 - tt_info

[   47.828470] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f400c (virt) @7fe4f400c (dma) 0x18000002 - dev_state

[   47.828472] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4010 (virt) @7fe4f4010 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828473] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4014 (virt) @7fe4f4014 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828474] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4018 (virt) @7fe4f4018 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828475] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f401c (virt) @7fe4f401c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[3]

[   47.828476] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: IN Endpoint 00 Context (ep_index 00):

[   47.828478] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4020 (virt) @7fe4f4020 (dma) 0x000001 - ep_info

[   47.828479] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4024 (virt) @7fe4f4024 (dma) 0x400026 - ep_info2

[   47.828480] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4028 (virt) @7fe4f4028 (dma) 0x7fac75801 - deq

[   47.828481] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4030 (virt) @7fe4f4030 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.828482] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4034 (virt) @7fe4f4034 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828483] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4038 (virt) @7fe4f4038 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828484] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f403c (virt) @7fe4f403c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828485] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: OUT Endpoint 01 Context (ep_index 01):

[   47.828486] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4040 (virt) @7fe4f4040 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info

[   47.828488] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4044 (virt) @7fe4f4044 (dma) 0x000000 - ep_info2

[   47.828490] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4048 (virt) @7fe4f4048 (dma) 0x000000 - deq

[   47.828493] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4050 (virt) @7fe4f4050 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.828495] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4054 (virt) @7fe4f4054 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828498] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4058 (virt) @7fe4f4058 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828500] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f405c (virt) @7fe4f405c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828502] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: IN Endpoint 01 Context (ep_index 02):

[   47.828503] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4060 (virt) @7fe4f4060 (dma) 0x000001 - ep_info

[   47.828504] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4064 (virt) @7fe4f4064 (dma) 0x2000036 - ep_info2

[   47.828505] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4068 (virt) @7fe4f4068 (dma) 0x7fb953401 - deq

[   47.828506] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4070 (virt) @7fe4f4070 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.828507] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4074 (virt) @7fe4f4074 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828508] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4078 (virt) @7fe4f4078 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828509] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f407c (virt) @7fe4f407c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828510] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: OUT Endpoint 02 Context (ep_index 03):

[   47.828511] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4080 (virt) @7fe4f4080 (dma) 0x000001 - ep_info

[   47.828513] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4084 (virt) @7fe4f4084 (dma) 0x2000016 - ep_info2

[   47.828514] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4088 (virt) @7fe4f4088 (dma) 0x7b82cf001 - deq

[   47.828515] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4090 (virt) @7fe4f4090 (dma) 0x000000 - tx_info

[   47.828516] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4094 (virt) @7fe4f4094 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[0]

[   47.828517] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f4098 (virt) @7fe4f4098 (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[1]

[   47.828518] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: @ffff8807fe4f409c (virt) @7fe4f409c (dma) 0x000000 - rsvd[2]

[   47.828521] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Endpoint 0x81 not halted, refusing to reset.

[   47.828522] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Endpoint 0x2 not halted, refusing to reset.

[   47.828586] usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[   47.828614] usb-storage 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   47.828617] usb-storage 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   47.828619] usb-storage 3-2:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[   47.828699] scsi9 : usb-storage 3-2:1.0

[   47.828764] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0004

[   47.828769] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: get port status, actual port 1 status  = 0x4002e0

[   47.828770] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Get port status returned 0x4002e0

[   47.828807] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: clear port link state change, actual port 1 status  = 0x2e0

[   47.828826] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: set port remote wake mask, actual port 0 status  = 0xe0002a0

[   47.828835] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: set port remote wake mask, actual port 1 status  = 0xe0002e0

[   47.828842] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: set port remote wake mask, actual port 2 status  = 0xe0002a0

[   47.828849] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: set port remote wake mask, actual port 3 status  = 0xe0002a0

[   47.828852] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[   47.828857] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend, wakeup 1

[   47.828867] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xhci_hub_status_data: stopping port polling.

[   48.011186] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xhci_hub_status_data: stopping port polling.

[   48.011192] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xhci_hub_status_data: stopping port polling.

[   48.828890] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ASMT     2105             0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[   48.828995] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[   55.736030] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 78 bytes untransferred

[   55.736034] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807f9dc5480, len = 18, expected = 96, status = -121

[   55.736066] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   55.736069] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   55.736139] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   55.736142] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   55.736143] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   55.736144] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   55.736145] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   55.736146] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   55.736148] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   55.736149] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953450 (DMA)

[   55.736151] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   55.736153] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953450 (0x7fb953450 dma), new cycle = 1

[   55.736154] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   55.736167] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   55.736169] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953451

[   57.302713] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[   57.302947] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] 5860533168 512-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)

[   57.303165] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 192 bytes, 124 bytes untransferred

[   57.303167] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fba57440, len = 68, expected = 192, status = -121

[   57.303205] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.303209] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.303279] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.303281] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.303282] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.303283] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.303284] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.303285] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.303286] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.303287] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb9534d0 (DMA)

[   57.303288] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.303290] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb9534d0 (0x7fb9534d0 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.303291] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.303294] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.303313] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.303316] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb9534d1

[   57.303392] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[   57.303394] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[   57.303620] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 192 bytes, 124 bytes untransferred

[   57.303622] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807bc57aec0, len = 68, expected = 192, status = -121

[   57.303659] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.303660] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.303718] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.303719] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.303719] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.303720] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.303721] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.303721] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.303722] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.303723] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953500 (DMA)

[   57.303724] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.303725] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953500 (0x7fb953500 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.303725] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.303728] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.303755] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.303756] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953501

[   57.303826] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   57.304185] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[   57.304617] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 192 bytes, 124 bytes untransferred

[   57.304619] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff88081b07d980, len = 68, expected = 192, status = -121

[   57.304657] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.304658] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.304715] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.304716] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.304717] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.304718] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.304718] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.304719] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.304720] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.304721] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953580 (DMA)

[   57.304721] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.304722] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953580 (0x7fb953580 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.304723] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.304725] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.304752] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.304753] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953581

[   57.305035] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 192 bytes, 124 bytes untransferred

[   57.305036] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807c9581a80, len = 68, expected = 192, status = -121

[   57.305074] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.305075] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.305132] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.305133] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.305133] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.305134] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.305134] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.305135] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.305136] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.305136] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb9535b0 (DMA)

[   57.305137] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.305138] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb9535b0 (0x7fb9535b0 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.305139] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.305141] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.305179] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.305182] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb9535b1

[   57.313459]  sdd: sdd1

[   57.313965] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).

[   57.314359] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 192 bytes, 124 bytes untransferred

[   57.314362] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807d8f19c80, len = 68, expected = 192, status = -121

[   57.314399] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.314401] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.314461] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.314462] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.314463] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.314464] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.314464] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.314465] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.314466] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.314467] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953660 (DMA)

[   57.314467] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.314469] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953660 (0x7fb953660 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.314469] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.314472] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.314498] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.314499] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953661

[   57.315045] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 192 bytes, 124 bytes untransferred

[   57.315047] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb950ec0, len = 68, expected = 192, status = -121

[   57.315084] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.315085] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.315148] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.315150] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.315151] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.315151] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.315152] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.315153] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.315153] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.315154] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb9536b0 (DMA)

[   57.315156] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.315158] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb9536b0 (0x7fb9536b0 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.315159] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.315162] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.315180] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.315181] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb9536b1

[   57.315241] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

[   57.316043] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.316044] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807c95816c0, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.316082] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.316083] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.316144] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.316145] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.316147] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.316148] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.316149] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.316151] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.316152] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.316154] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953700 (DMA)

[   57.316155] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.316157] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953700 (0x7fb953700 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.316158] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.316161] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.316178] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.316179] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953701

[   57.450122] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.450124] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807b802f2c0, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.450160] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.450161] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.450219] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.450220] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.450220] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.450221] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.450222] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.450222] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.450223] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.450224] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953460 (DMA)

[   57.450225] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.450226] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953460 (0x7fb953460 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.450227] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.450229] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.450255] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.450257] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953461

[   57.451496] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.451499] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb950200, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.451535] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.451537] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.451602] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.451603] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.451604] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.451605] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.451606] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.451607] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.451608] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.451610] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb9534c0 (DMA)

[   57.451611] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.451612] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb9534c0 (0x7fb9534c0 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.451614] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.451617] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.451638] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.451640] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb9534c1

[   57.473536] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.473538] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb950200, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.473574] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.473575] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.473633] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.473634] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.473635] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.473635] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.473636] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.473637] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.473637] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.473638] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953560 (DMA)

[   57.473639] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.473640] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953560 (0x7fb953560 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.473641] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.473643] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.473669] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.473671] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953561

[   57.474471] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.474473] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb950200, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.474511] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.474512] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.474569] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.474570] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.474571] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.474571] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.474572] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.474573] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.474573] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.474574] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb9535b0 (DMA)

[   57.474575] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.474576] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb9535b0 (0x7fb9535b0 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.474577] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.474579] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.474606] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.474607] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb9535b1

[   57.475283] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.475284] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb950200, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.475323] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.475325] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.475384] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.475385] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.475386] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.475386] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.475387] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.475388] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.475388] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.475389] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953610 (DMA)

[   57.475390] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.475391] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953610 (0x7fb953610 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.475392] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.475394] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.475421] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.475422] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953611

[   57.475823] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.475824] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807c9581b40, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.475862] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.475863] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.475921] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.475922] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.475922] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.475923] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.475924] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.475924] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.475925] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.475926] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953650 (DMA)

[   57.475926] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.475927] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953650 (0x7fb953650 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.475928] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.475930] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.475958] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.475959] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953651

[   57.479989] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.479992] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807c9581b40, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.480046] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.480050] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.480121] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.480122] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.480124] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.480125] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.480126] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.480127] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.480128] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.480129] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb9536c0 (DMA)

[   57.480131] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.480132] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb9536c0 (0x7fb9536c0 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.480133] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.480136] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.480156] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.480157] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb9536c1

[   57.483984] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.483987] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807c9581b40, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.484036] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.484040] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.484113] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.484114] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.484115] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.484116] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.484116] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.484117] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.484118] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.484119] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953710 (DMA)

[   57.484119] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.484121] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953710 (0x7fb953710 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.484121] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.484124] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.484146] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.484148] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953711

[   57.487960] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.487962] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807c9581b40, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.487999] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.488001] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.488067] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.488069] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.488070] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.488070] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.488071] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.488072] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.488073] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.488073] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953780 (DMA)

[   57.488074] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.488075] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953780 (0x7fb953780 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.488076] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.488079] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.488101] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.488102] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953781

[   57.491579] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.491580] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807e82be2c0, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.491618] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.491619] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.491678] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.491678] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.491679] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.491680] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.491680] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.491681] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.491682] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2fd40 (virtual)

[   57.491682] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb9537d0 (DMA)

[   57.491683] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.491684] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2fd40 (0x7fb953400 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb9537d0 (0x7fb9537d0 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.491685] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.491687] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.491715] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.491716] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb9537d1

[   57.555959] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.555962] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807c9581b40, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.555998] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.556001] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.556069] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.556071] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.556072] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.556074] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.556075] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.556077] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.556078] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2f200 (virtual)

[   57.556080] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953840 (DMA)

[   57.556081] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.556083] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2f200 (0x7fb953800 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953840 (0x7fb953840 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.556084] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.556088] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.556104] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.556106] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953841

[   57.589278] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: ep 0x81 - asked for 96 bytes, 74 bytes untransferred

[   57.589281] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807c9581b40, len = 22, expected = 96, status = -121

[   57.589317] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Stalled endpoint

[   57.589321] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Giveback URB ffff8807fb56a540, len = 0, expected = 13, status = -32

[   57.589397] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing reset endpoint command

[   57.589399] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cleaning up stalled endpoint ring

[   57.589400] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing stopped TRB.

[   57.589401] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding endpoint context

[   57.589402] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Finding segment containing last TRB in TD.

[   57.589404] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Cycle state = 0x1

[   57.589405] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue segment = ffff880037c2f200 (virtual)

[   57.589406] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: New dequeue pointer = 0x7fb953880 (DMA)

[   57.589407] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Queueing new dequeue state

[   57.589408] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, new deq seg = ffff880037c2f200 (0x7fb953800 dma), new deq ptr = ffff8807fb953880 (0x7fb953880 dma), new cycle = 1

[   57.589409] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: // Ding dong!

[   57.589412] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: WARN halted endpoint, queueing URB anyway.

[   57.589425] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Ignoring reset ep completion code of 1

[   57.589427] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Successful Set TR Deq Ptr cmd, deq = @7fb953881
```

emerge --info

[code]Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.8.2, glibc-2.17, 3.12.0-gentoo-stv-i7-rev-8a x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.0-gentoo-stv-i7-rev-8a-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770K_CPU_@_3.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    32852396 total,  30467276 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 Nov 2013 12:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r4, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.1-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.14

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1, 4.8.2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.11 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo sping ffgtk-overlay-from-cryptosteve local-overlay-from-cryptosteve

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA Q3AEULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=corei7 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --quiet-build=y --autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unme

----------

## cryptosteve

Ein Entschlüsseln des Datenträgers wird übrigens recht schnöde abgewiesen:

```
[root@sorum:~]# cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdd1 cryptStorage

Gerät /dev/sdd1 ist kein gültiges LUKS-Gerät.
```

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

ich konnte mein Problem selbst lösen. Nachdem ich mir die o.g. Meldungen nicht erklären konnte, habe ich das Laufwerk intern eingebaut und musste feststellen, dass Problem und Meldungen dort gleich bleiben. 

Da es nichts mit dem USB3-Stack zu tun haben konnte, habe ich das Problem woanders gesucht und bin über die recht simple Ursache gestolpert.

Im Kernel fehlte schlicht die Unterstützung für den Partitionstyp:

```
-*- Enable block layer

  Partition Types ->

    [*] EFI GUID Partition support
```

Wundert mich zwar immer noch, dass ich die Partition (scheinbar) trotzdem ohne Kernelsupport anlegen konnte - aber nach einem Neustart war halt alles weg.

Merkwürdig, aber egal ...

----------

## firefly

da das anlegen einer GPT partitionstabelle nicht vom kernel selbst gemacht wird, wundert es mich nicht  :Wink: , dass das Anlegen funktioniert hat aber der spätere zugriff darauf fehlschlug.

----------

## cryptosteve

Da kann es offenbar nicht schaden, wenn man ein paar Hintergrundinformationen hat.  :Smile: 

Aber jetzt bin ich zu faul, das Teil wieder auszubauen. Also läuft das Backup zunächst auf eine interne Platte und für extern besorge ich mir beizeiten noch was neues  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi cryptosteve.

Anscheinend ist dieser Fehler prädestiniert für Monolog-Threads. Bei mir ist's schon etwas länger her, dass ich diese Lektion gelernt habe.   :Wink: 

Hier der Link, für den Fall das es Dich interessiert wie es mir einst ergangen ist:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882303-highlight-gpt.html

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## cryptosteve

verblüffend, an den Thread erinnere ich mich ... aber auf dem Zettel  hatte ich das natürlich nicht mehr.

----------

